# Immature eggs



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi girls my first icsi failed. I had 16 eggs but only 5 mature. Do you know why I had so many immature ? I only stimmed for 7 days so I wonder if they triggered too early? Anyone have the same and any suggestions ? I'm taking DHA and q10 now.  Thanks u all x


----------



## Frenchgirl (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Kelly,

On my first IVF cycle, all my eggs were immature and therefore I was very disappointed and looking into different ways of improving the outcome for the next round. We have changed my protocol (moved to a natural modified protocol) and leave an additional day in order to do the egg collection (this time it was on day 12) and it did work, my egg was mature and fertilised and became a blast on day 6. So, it is definitely worth discussing a change of protocol with your consultant and also considering an additional day of stimulation.
Hope this helps a bit.
x


----------

